# History of the Parade Square/Ground



## AndrewDL (6 Jun 2016)

Afternoon All,

I'm doing some research for my Chief on the origin of the parade square.  

I've got a spattering of information from a few sources, with the rightful origin being the training ground for drill during the transition from melee to close formation combat.  In more modern times it serves a more ceremonial role whether it be in basic training to build teamwork or for any of the hundreds of different ceremonies we perform.

What I'm looking for if anyone cares to share is something uniquely Canadian/Common wealth, perhaps an interesting story or anecdote, or perhaps a more complete story on the parade squares evolution.  Think something that would grab the interest of a bunch of people sitting in the 30+C Moose Jaw sun.


Cheers and Thanks!

-The "Young" 2Lt


----------



## Remius (6 Jun 2016)

http://www.army.gov.au/Our-history/Traditions/The-Parade-Ground

A bit of info here.


----------



## Michael OLeary (6 Jun 2016)

The book "Customs and Traditions of the Canadian Armed Forces" (E.C.Russell, 1980) doesn't even list 'parade square' in the index.


----------



## cupper (6 Jun 2016)

You could volunteer to carry the keys to the parade square.  [


----------



## Michael OLeary (6 Jun 2016)

The 2016 edition of Regimental Standing Orders for The Royal Canadian Regiment includes the following:



> *Parade Square*
> 
> 12. In The RCR the parade square is "out of bounds" when a
> parade is in progress. It is permissible to traverse the parade square
> ...



http://thercr.ca/main/images/downloads/20160101RSOs.pdf


----------



## Blackadder1916 (6 Jun 2016)

AndrewDL said:
			
		

> . . .  Moose Jaw . . .



There's a parade square at Moose Jaw (a real one - not a parking lot or portion of the apron used for the occasional bashing)?

I had a quick look but nothing jumped out.

And that's the evolution (in many cases) of parade squares - they were converted to parking lots.  Pers from Halifax can now start complaining about parking charges.


----------

